# favorite online preg test?



## brookescott88 (May 24, 2004)

i seem to be spending a fortune on these.
does anyone have a preference?
i think 10 would do me. i saw some on ebay....is this
a reputable place to get them or are they all stolen from
doc offices?

thanks!


----------



## mbhf (Jan 8, 2005)

http://www.saveontests.com/


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

and these tests are good? From this site? I mean, they work?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

DollarTree test have gotten good reviews.


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I like babywishes. I've had accurate results with the OPKs (green handle dip ones). The HPTs (the blue handle dip ones) are awesome for hte price although really, really don't look at them after they're dry because the spot where the test line should be will be a visible dent and you'll obsess for days about whether the dent is a line (or maybe that's just me







). When it's actually positive, it's pink and reliable. I got a good BFP at 10dpo with DS.


----------



## CallmeMomma (Dec 10, 2007)

I am for the the Dollar Tree pregnancy tests. I found out I was pregnant with my youngest that way... of course I ran out and bought the most expensive one I could find after I got a positive result


----------



## A Mothers Love (Nov 1, 2006)

Go to $ tree & stock up.
I looked at the websites. You will be paying twice as much and paying mailing fees. If you really want to buy on line, then it is a good deal. It is still better than all the drug store prices!! Good Luck!!!


----------

